# Granizo extremo em Santa Comba Dão (22 Abril 2009)



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:09)

qui vao algumas fotos do diluvioo de saraiva que caiu por estes lados... 
(desculpem a data esta atrasada)
a filmagem e que ficou fatela por isso nao a vou por...


----------



## AnDré (22 Abr 2010 às 00:18)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*

*30,3mm* em Viseu.


----------



## Vince (22 Abr 2010 às 00:36)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*



ricardop120 disse:


> qui vao algumas fotos do diluvioo de saraiva que caiu por estes lados...
> (desculpem a data esta atrasada)
> a filmagem e que ficou fatela por isso nao a vou por...




Bom registo !

Uma queda intensa de granizo causou, esta noite, várias inundações em Santa Comba Dão, Nelas e Lousã, distrito de Coimbra.

De acordo com a TSF, as inundações ocorreram em algumas garagens e caves, nomeadamente na zona das piscinas de Santa Comba Dão, estando de momento os bombeiros a proceder às respectivas limpezas.


[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/O25bMbK0vDBBMaemWpQP"]Torrente de Ã¡gua e granizo causaram algum pÃ¢nico - SIC Not&iacute;cias - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## ricardop120 (22 Abr 2010 às 00:47)

*Re: Seguimento Interior Norte e Centro - Abril 2010*



Vince disse:


> Bom registo !
> 
> Uma queda intensa de granizo causou, esta noite, várias inundações em Santa Comba Dão, Nelas e Lousã, distrito de Coimbra.
> 
> De acordo com a TSF, as inundações ocorreram em algumas garagens e caves, nomeadamente na zona das piscinas de Santa Comba Dão, estando de momento os bombeiros a proceder às respectivas limpezas.



realmente foi um diluvio que passou por aqui.... a saraiva caia mesmo com muita força as folhitas das arvores estao todas no chao, ainda ha gelo acomulado nos cantos mais abrigados a pesar de a temperatura ter estado a subir... na noticia nao falam mas tivemos varios cortes de energia...  a temperatura subiu novamente para os 13.2ºC


----------

